# Disney - July 4th Week



## lisa1001 (May 14, 2019)

Star Island - 1 BR deluxe larger unit requested though not guaranteed.

$600 for the week.

June 29 to July 6


----------



## lisa1001 (May 19, 2019)

lisa1001 said:


> Star Island - 1 BR deluxe larger unit requested though not guaranteed.
> 
> $600 for the week.
> 
> June 29 to July 6


Bump


----------



## lisa1001 (May 25, 2019)

Still Available


----------



## JudyS (May 25, 2019)

I would call that Orlando, not Disney. (Not that I'd really expect a DVC for $115 a night. But, I had to click to find out what you meant.)


----------



## Blues (May 28, 2019)

Right.  There's a large portion of the population that consider Disney to be Anaheim.


----------



## silentg (May 28, 2019)

JudyS said:


> I would call that Orlando, not Disney. (Not that I'd really expect a DVC for $115 a night. But, I had to click to find out what you meant.)


Star Island is in Kissimmee


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 1, 2019)

It's called advertising. Use familiar terms to get people to look, and a single word that is wrong will get more eyeballs 

TS


----------



## byeloe (Jun 1, 2019)

more like false advertising, lol


----------

